

IBM's Watson Not as Smart as You Think - sinaiman
http://www.pcworld.com/article/224980/ibms_watson_not_as_smart_as_you_think.html

======
StavrosK
Alternate title: "IBM's Watson not human. Oh, you knew that? Never mind,
then."

